
Printer Tracking Dots Back in the News - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/06/printer-tracking-dots-back-news
======
dredmorbius
Particularly noteable: the EFF are among the chief sources of information on
this topic. _The Intercept_ 's Micah Lee is also an EFF staff member.

